# Building tanks.



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am going to list some of the tanks and sizes i am thinking of building and selling. Here are my prices i am asking for, PLEASE tell me what you think.

55 gal - $45 - 48 x 12 1/2 x 21

75 gal - $100 - 72 x 18 x 13

125 gal - $175 - 72 x 24 x 17

180 gal - $280 - 72 x 24 x 25

240 gal - $300 - 96 x 24 x 24

360 gal - $600

420 gal - $750

500 gal - $850

These prices are not set in stone, nor would they be untill a later date: Please remeber all tanks are plastic, not glass. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i think i just had an orgasm


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, its all over the keyboard... *sigh*

god damn, man!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

when was the last time you saw a new acrylic 55g slelling for $45?
125g for less than $200?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

are you going to have a guarntee on them that they hold water? Are they going to be show tanks or not look to good but good for a holding tank? If i were you, i think glasscages.com is one of the cheapest sellers, as long as you match or beat there prices you should be good, good luck


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

shipping?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont know shipping costs yet, If any thing, they will be trucked. A price quote is comming to me, by tusday. And if i am lucky, i can ship my tanks for 10-25 bucks. But not likely.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

n3p said:


> are you going to have a guarntee on them that they hold water? Are they going to be show tanks or not look to good but good for a holding tank? If i were you, i think glasscages.com is one of the cheapest sellers, as long as you match or beat there prices you should be good, good luck


 No my tanks will come with air holes on the bottom, and the sides so the fish the breath. They will be two inches round, and my tanks come with a negitive money back garentee, so if there is a prb, i will fix it for twice as much as your tank costed.

Wtf? are you high?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

wow . . . i could stack 3 of those 75's ontop of eachother and have a bad ass wall of tanks! when you say there going to be made of plastic, are you talking about plexi, or is it something new? also are lids included with the tanks?

~Will.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

it is plexi G. same as all tanks are made out of. They have a half lid on them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i think i just had an orgasm


 yeah, I just came also - I think it is the effect bobme has on me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > i think i just had an orgasm
> ...


 Wow Innes, another prime example of too much info...


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> when was the last time you saw a new acrylic 55g slelling for $45?
> 125g for less than $200?


 um... to see a 125 for less than $200? here in ohio at aquarium adventure, then have 125 all glass brand goin for 177, brand new


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Jags said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > when was the last time you saw a new acrylic 55g slelling for $45?
> ...


OMG f*ck you lucky sob, I wish I lived in freakin ohio then :sad:

petsmart here sells 125gs for a mere $450


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

bobme said:


> PLEASE tell me what you think.
> 
> 240 gal - $300 - 96 x 24 x 24
> 
> These prices are not set in stone, nor would they be untill a later date: Please remeber all tanks are plastic, not glass. Please tell me what you think.


 I think I'll take a couple 240's


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE tell me what you think.
> ...










exactly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Please let me know about shipping. Can you post more specs on tha tanks including pics and thickness of acrylic used?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

bobme said:


> No my tanks will come with air holes on the bottom, and the sides so the fish the breath. They will be two inches round,


 LOL
Sometimes irritating always innovative.








The tanks sound good.
pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

I was but some sellers dont have garentees, ive heard stories of tanks starting to leak 2months after they got them ans the seller wouldent do anything about it. Was just trying to help


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Please let me know about shipping. Can you post more specs on tha tanks including pics and thickness of acrylic used?


 Yes I would like to know this too, whats the thickness of a 240?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

any 24 inch tank is half inch thick, the other ones are thinner becuase they dont need to be so thick.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

bobme, where are you located? I'd have to pick the tank up and I'm interested in something 300 gallon +


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I live in Nor-cal I got a 480 in stock. Selling it for 1000. It comes with a frame, and a conopy and painted chachol grey.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

how much would shippin be to ohio?? 43140


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

if u did that think u could ship to canada ? ? ? (if so would it cost a fortune)


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> I live in Nor-cal I got a 480 in stock. Selling it for 1000. It comes with a frame, and a conopy and painted chachol grey.


 for some reason i thought u were overseas ur in or cal ? where i would jump all over that 180 or 240 if i knew u were selling them b4 i bought them i could pick it up im in san jose


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 damn, and I was going to add pics


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

do these have built in overflows at this price?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yup, i am in CA.

No, these prices do not include overflows at that price.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Have you stress tested these? Im sorry Im not confident about this without more info.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Have you stress tested these? Im sorry Im not confident about this without more info.


 I agree.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Have you stress tested these? Im sorry Im not confident about this without more info.


 You dont have to be.

I fill it with water, it didnt brake. I got pissed off and kicked it and kicked it. It didnt brake. I got really pissed off, and picked my my test / frist tank i ever made, and threw it in to the parking lot about 20 - 30 feet, and it didnt brake.

Yes, they have been tested.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Have you stress tested these? Im sorry Im not confident about this without more info.
> ...


 Nice tests!







I say you should sell them for a dollar a galllon.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

how much for a 240 with dual overflows?


----------



## Anubisscott (Sep 4, 2003)

I am glad P45 showed me this, I am down for this. Your a God.


----------

